# one year later



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

has one one took a pic of there bike and year later take another pic and then look at the changes? if so post them up

before









after


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm impressed!!!! It looks like you have the same sunglasses a year later. I can only keep up with a pair a month or so. 

j/k. Your bike definitely went through a transformation.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

if people cant notice the bike was camo in that first pic too so yes his bike has changed alot


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

when i first got it brand new less then 10miles on it 










then a little more










even more










and as of now kinda 










but it is about to change again lol


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

yes they are the same glasses kinda they are the walmart cheap ones for 4 bucks only pair i like that fit me so i buy 3 of them at a time lol


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Mine gets new stickers every now and then haha.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

The first two are from last year. The last pic is now. There was also a change inbetween those two.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

^I dont see a diff?:thinking: Kiddin.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't think my brutes ever been that clean.


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

mine was probably that clean on the showroom floor


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Last Year










and Now


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

now thats a bigg difference


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

first ride










after some more mods










NOW!


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Before and after


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Day I got it 











As of now


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

You guys do amazing work! :bigok:


----------



## ga300 (Jul 20, 2010)

day i got it.









and now


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

keeep m coming all looking good


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

bout a day after 29.5s









snorkles









black 212s









basically how she sits now... def more in the works!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

DAY I BOUGHT IT:









SHORTLY AFTER:









NOW:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Trying to find pics of my Kodiak... it's definitely transformed from when I got it...


----------

